# Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k



## lowbob (23. Mai 2018)

*Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Hallo,


ich würd gerne auf den intel 8700k wechseln,

reicht dafür mein Ekl Brocken 3 noch aus?

MfG


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Servus,

für den Stock Betrieb und leichtes OC ja, bei OC > 4,8 GHz würde ich was Stärkeres nehmen wollen.


----------



## MDJ (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Klar, hab zwar nur ein i7-8700 (nonK), aber das ist dennoch bei normalen Betrieb problemlos umsetzbar 

Edit: _compisucher_ war schneller.


----------



## lowbob (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Was wäre denn dann ein Prima kühler für die cpu?


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Na ja, der Brocken 3 ist testmäßig schon ganz weit oben, irgendwann kann es einfach ein Abwärmethema bei exzessivem OC in Richtung 5 GHz geben.

Alternativ schmeiße ich mal die in den Raum
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

sind preislich aber eine ganz andere Liga...


----------



## Torben456 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

@compisucher Bitte den Dark Rock Pro4, der lässt sich nicht so ätzend montieren.


----------



## Mastermind83 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Dafür ist das bequiet Teil wirklich grosse Klasse habe den mittlerweile auch


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Wo willst du denn bei den Taktraten hin? Wie weiter oben schon jemand schrieb, sollte der Brocken bei angepasster Spannung recht gut kühlen. Wie weit du beim ocen kommst, hängt ja nicht nur vom jeweiligen CPU-Freezer sondern auch von der Chipgüte der CPU ab. 

Wobei ich eh sagen würde, ob du nun 4,7/4,8Ghz oder die "psychologischen wichtigen" 5Ghz (all Cores) erreichst is fast Rille. Im ganz normalen PC-Alltag merkst du davon nix, außer beim Verbrauch an der Steckdose. Kann nämlich sein, das du für deinen "Wunschtakt" die Spannungskeule raushaun musst. Ich würde eh immer den Sweetspot suchen. Ergo den Takt, ab dem die CPU für sagen wir mal 4,9Ghz unverhältnismäßig mehr Vcore benötigt wie für 4,8Ghz...

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Naja, also mit normaler Luftkühlung würde ich alles über 4,8 GHz und absolut rockstable als Bonus bzw. Glück sehen. Selbst mit den stärksten AiOs oder echter Wasserkühlung bleiben die CPUs oft genug unter 5 GHz stecken.


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, also mit normaler Luftkühlung würde ich alles über 4,8 GHz und absolut rockstable als Bonus bzw. Glück sehen. Selbst mit den stärksten AiOs oder echter Wasserkühlung bleiben die CPUs oft genug unter 5 GHz stecken.


Korrekt, selbst der potenteste Kühler garantiert beim i7-8700k keine 5Ghz. Da kommen noch andere Faktoren hinzu...

Gruß


----------



## lowbob (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Da hast du völlig recht aber bei ner cpu wie dem 8700k sollte ne gute Kühlung auch über der 50€ grenze drin sein  mein 8600k lief mit 4,5ghz bei 69° ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das der i7 noch etwas mehr abwärme produziert. Köpfen trau ich mir nicht zu, sonst wäre das wohl.auch keine schlechte sache gewesen mit flüssigmetall. Mir gehts auch nicht um die Psychologisch wichtigen 5ghz. Ich möcht halt troz allem ne saubere kühlleistung haben. 4,5-4,7 würde ich damit gern versuchen, vorrangig aber die Temperaturen, da wäre ich gerne jenseits der 80° unter volllast.


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*



lowbob schrieb:


> 4,5-4,7 würde ich damit gern versuchen, vorrangig aber die Temperaturen, da wäre ich gerne jenseits der 80° unter volllast.


Solltest da mit dem Brocken 3 keine Probleme bekommen. Wenn du ihn eh da hast, probieren geht über studieren...

Er ist zwar nicht "der" Topkühler und hat auch keinen Doppelturm. Trotzdem besitzt er eine gute bis sehr gute Kühlleistung, auch laut zahlreicher Tests.  Aber wiegesagt, wie weit du kommst, das hängt auch alles vom jeweiligen Chip ab...

Mein i7-4770k war ebenfalls als "Heizwell" verschrien und galt als schlecht kühlbar/kaum bis mies taktbar. Nicht ganz ohne Grund, Intels billige WLP ist aktuell immer noch am Start. Trotzdem lasse ich ihn samt Brocken 2 seit knapp 5 Jahren mit 4,4Ghz bei knapp 1,19V (deutlich weniger Spannung wie vom Mobo vorgegeben) rennen. 

Bisher ohne jegliche Probleme

Gruß


----------



## lowbob (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Hört sich gut an


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*



Torben456 schrieb:


> @compisucher Bitte den Dark Rock Pro4, der lässt sich nicht so ätzend montieren.



Bei Intel Systemen brauche ICH bei der CPU-Kühlermontage IMMER 4 Hände und einen Vorschlaghammer, insofern fast wurscht.

aber du hast ja recht, ich habe zu schnell geklickt und nicht genau hingeschaut und meinte in der Tat auch selbst den Pro4.


----------



## lowbob (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Bin aktuell am umbauen, hab zwei wlp.zur Verfügung. Einmal die mitgelieferte alpenföhn und noch eine kryonaut, welche würdet ihr drauf machen?


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

ohne zu überlegen Kryonaut. Ist meines Erachtens die beste WLP (Flüssigmetal ausgeschlossen).


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*



lowbob schrieb:


> Bin aktuell am umbauen, hab zwei wlp.zur Verfügung. Einmal die mitgelieferte alpenföhn und noch eine kryonaut, welche würdet ihr drauf machen?


Es sind jetzt nicht "die" Unterschiede bei den Pasten. Aber nimm ruhig die Kryonaut...

Gruß


----------



## Torben456 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*



lowbob schrieb:


> Bin aktuell am umbauen, hab zwei wlp.zur Verfügung. Einmal die mitgelieferte alpenföhn und noch eine kryonaut, welche würdet ihr drauf machen?



Ich glaube Facehugger meinte die billige WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader bei den Intel CPUs, da wurde leider gespart. Welche WLP du zwischen Kühler und Heatspreader verwendest ist relativ egal, solange es nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig ist.


----------



## lowbob (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Ich mach das eigentlich immer so das ich in die mitte ne erbsengroße menge mache, verteilen tuts dann der anpressdruck, damit komm ich eigentlich gut rum


----------



## Torben456 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*



lowbob schrieb:


> Ich mach das eigentlich immer so das ich in die mitte ne erbsengroße menge mache, verteilen tuts dann der anpressdruck, damit komm ich eigentlich gut rum



Also die Menge reicht, wenn die so groß wie ein Reiskorn ist. Man kann auch ohne Probleme, die Wärmeleitpaste verteilen mit einer alten Sim-Karte, wie wenn du eine Wand verputzt, ist die saubere Variante.


----------



## lowbob (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Ich denke das ich ganz gut hin gekommen bin.

Ich hatte ja bereits erwähnt das ich sehr viel wert auf die Temperaturen lege.

4,5ghz bei 1,180v - max. 70°

Ab 4,6 will er dann richtig brennholz und die Temperaturen gehen auf die 75-78°


----------



## Rolk (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Wenn du zufrieden bist. 

Bei Coffee Lake oc darf man halt keine niedrige Hemmschwelle bzgl. Temperaturen haben.


----------



## lowbob (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Reicht mein Brocken 3 auch noch für den Intel 8700k*

Das passt schon ^^


----------

